# Replacing Newel Post



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's wrong with the old one?
PS You do know your missing a base cap on those skirts, right?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That post goes below decking or it was notched see the post at the end of the skirt board. It would be a lot better if you could install it down to the framing, surface mounted post aren't very sturdy. Since you have carpet it would be fairly easy to pull it back and cut the decking, install post and reinstall the decking.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

joecaption said:


> What's wrong with the old one?
> PS You do know your missing a base cap on those skirts, right?


The post is scratched/chipped pretty badly. And I guess the handrail was loose at one point as there are a few visible nails going from the handrail into the newel post. My wife also wants a lighter color.

Yes, I took the trims off in preparation of painting. They were nailed onto drywall only and I was able to pull them off without tools. But thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

BigJim said:


> That post goes below decking or it was notched see the post at the end of the skirt board. It would be a lot better if you could install it down to the framing, surface mounted post aren't very sturdy. Since you have carpet it would be fairly easy to pull it back and cut the decking, install post and reinstall the decking.


I am sorry. Newbie here. What is decking?

Previous owner had carpet wrap around the bullnose and we don't like it. Found the picture below using Google and would eventually like to have ours looking similar except there would be carpet on the steps.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, I should have said underlayment and subflooring. That is the wood under the carpet, there is the layer directly under the carpet, (underlayment) and a layer of wood under the underlayment (subfloor)


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

That post is notched below subfloor. You can see it just behind the skirt. If you can, take it out and cut you new newel with the same notch. If not you can probably use a surface mount newel kit. Like this one


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

This user still active? I'd like to see how this came out.


----------



## Jason34 (Aug 15, 2010)

Does that newel post run down along the edge of the top riser?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd say leave it as is. Under lying frame work may get in your way of simple removal and putting in another post. You may have to remove more flooring/underlayment/sheetrock/trim to remove that post and repair patch work will look terrible unless you commit yourself to replacing much of surrounding finish material.
That retrofit post kit does not work. It will work itself loose over time (I even tried lock tite on threads), and will be useless if you happen to hit a joint in the frame - and you probably will.
I see nothing wrong with refinishing that post. The finish can be stripped, and if all you want is paint, not stain, you can rough up the current finish, prime with shellac primer and coat with a paint. Beat up wood will look much better with gentle sanding, filling up nail holes flush and paint, especially well done paint job. Use paint flow additive so it doesn't dry up on you too quickly.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

It's been a while and I didn't realize someone asked for updates. :wink:

I ended up cutting the subfloor. The old newel was just sitting in a "pocket" with no nail/screw. I was able to just slide it up once the handrail was cut.

Lots of pictures. Hopefully it helps someone in the future.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

Pictures continue....


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

Finished product.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for coming back and letting us know how it went. It really does look great, fantastic job.


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

BigJim said:


> Thanks for coming back and letting us know how it went. It really does look great, fantastic job.


Thank you! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------

